# Super Bowl Perspective



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From the Times-Picayunne.....Louisiana.

Regards, Mike

http://www.nola.com/lsu/index.ssf/2015/02/the_legion_of_dumb_rons_fast_b.html


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

New England has A few "stars", but I notice their roster is mostly filled with hungry underdogs and overachievers. 
Guys with a chip on their shoulders, like Brady, a 6th round draft pick, now arguably the best ever.
Edelman and amendola are pretty much unknown outside Foxborough. 
Rob ninkovich was drafted in 5th round and was also a junior college transfer. 
And now the kid from North Alabama, Butler.

Whatever you say about the patriots, Bill Belichick knows how to find players and make the most out of them.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562410563855065088


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Everyone likes to over analyze. If the play worked and they won it would be why didn't the pats call timeout and stop the clock.

No guarantee Lynch would score. Even if he did pats still had a chance.

One play is all anyone wants to talk about but they didn't win the other 59:55. If they did this would be a moot point.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree moose, I've heard and heard about the stupid play call, and it was a stupid play call.....but the reason they lost the game is because a rookie cornerback had studied the film and jumped the route, that's why they lost......the pats outplayed them, even with 2 miscues by a usually mistake free QB, they still beat em.......all because of the play a rookie cornerback, that guy should have won the MVP......west Alabama is in the same conference as Georgia Southern and they can play.....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

They were behind before the famous play. They certainly didn't do enough prior to that to make them worthy of taking home the trophy. Their offense didn't get into the game until way too late.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> They were behind before the famous play. They certainly didn't do enough prior to that to make them worthy of taking home the trophy. Their offense didn't get into the game until way too late.


To be honest, they should have never won the Green Bay game, but I didn't hear all the arm chair QB's blaming the coach for poor play calling on Green Bay's last possession.....3 runs off tackle, not a peep.....instead they took the blame game to a guy that happened to miss the onside kick, it was his fault.....it's like it's always gotta be ONE guys fault, HE's the reason they didn't win! It's a team sport and it'll always be a team sport, there no I in TEAM....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

The Pats players all talked about their TEAM. Cause that's how they play. As a twam.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well let me say this.....do you think there would be a chance in hell that Pete Carroll would make the same call if given a do over? No, he would not...he would give the ball to Lynch until they scored or was stopped on downs.

Like Pete Carroll said himself, "we made a mistake and we will have to learn from it".

I don't think there is a single person who watched the game that did not think that Seattle was going to score from the one.....and they should have.

I guarantee you that Bill Belichek would not have been throwing the ball from the one yard line.

Butler made a heck of a play.....but it should have been a mute point...with Lynch running the ball.

As far as the Green Bay game, I think that most feel that it was a "team" choke....including the coaching staff.

NE played well and gave themselves a chance to win with their 2nd half comeback....and a coaching gaffe of gigantic proportion.

JMO, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Some say New England won the game, others say Seattle lost the game.

One thing that stands out to me is the difference in the coaching philosophies between Bill Belichick and Pete Carroll.

The Patriots are a well disciplined team. Every T is crossed, every I is dotted. They are well coached.

The SeaHawks are more free spirits, wind them up and turn them loose. They are well coached but with less discipline.

It is strange to see two coaching styles so far apart, both the last ones standing in the end. A team will eventually take on the personality of their coach.

Each has found success in being true to who they are.

Intriguing.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think the reason NE didn't call a time out was because they saw Lynch lined up out in the flat. They knew it was a pass. Seattle telegraphed the play and basically said, "try to stop us, if we don't score, we'll run the ball on the next play to Lynch". The one thing they forgot is when you pass only 3 things can happen. Complete, incomplete, or INTERCEPTION?
The rookie made a gutsy play and guess what? It was the ONLY play. Any momentum would have carried the Seahawks receiver over the goal line if he caught the ball. The ball had to be intercepted or knocked down. It was the ONLY play.
I also think NE didn't call time out because they figured if Seattle scored right away, Brady would still have 30-40 seconds to try to get down field and tie it with a field goal.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

http://www.oregonlive.com/nfl/index.ssf/2015/02/fans_readers_mock_seattle_seah.html

Some of these are funny. If you are not a Sea Hawks fan.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not so sure bellichek wouldn't have passed......if you line up and run the football every time you can be stopped, just ask Green Bay, they lost three yards.....the difference and the stupid part of the play was not the fact that it was a pass, it was the fact that it was a pass to the inside part of the field.....that was the stupid thing about it. If the play had been a fade to the back of the zone or to the corner post it's a moot point because Brady would throw that pass where one man (his) has a chance to catch, either that or incomplete......I can agree with the pass, if they had stopped em on another run they use up a TO and now they have to decide run/pass...... advantage is easing to the defense now. If they had passed and incomplete it puts the defense back on its heels a bit and make the run a lot easier.

Lets not forget that fumbles happen, bad exchanges happen, penalties happen, no guarantees that the play/plays are safe and successful because they are runs.

New England out played Seattle in every facet and deserved to win the game, shoulda won by two touchdowns if not for some other mistakes. And lets not forget the lucky catch that got the seahawks in that position to begin with......good catch but lucky, guy musta went to Auburn.....

I'm not so sure I agree that most people thought the Green Bay win was a Team loss.....they drug that guy through the mud.....kept talking about it and showing it in super slow mo and repeated shots of him on the bench hanging his head, and as soon as the game was over who was the first person they panned the camera to on Green Bay's sideline? You guessed it.....it was THAT guys fault.....he's the one! Another game that Seattle was outplayed, they got very lucky to get back in the game....a blunder by the coaching staff cost em, and some miscues cost em......

Isn't it funny hindsight.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Good points.
I think the offensive coordinator, Darrel Bevel, was thinking if they didnt make it in on the first attempted pass (2nd down), they could run the ball with beast mode 2 times and plenty of time left.
What he didn't give enough thought to was the possibility of an interception. He didn't think an un-drafted rookie corner would have the balls to step in front of the receiver and catch it. But as I said before, that was the ONLY option. Otherwise Seattle wins on that play. I give the rookie a lot of credit, he followed his training.
I find one of my most difficult aspects of coaching football is "when in doubt, stick to what your coach taught you".
We were in a game to decide a playoff run for our team. My defense is structured so that our D line NEVER goes up-field on a run play. My most experienced D-lineman (just got a full ride to Bryant) went up-field and the B Back ran right past him, 40 yards up-field for a TD.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

On another note.....the d coordinator flew out that night on a red eye for atl.....we'll see how that goes.....
Have to get rid of the mindless players we have now, I abhore pro football anymore.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://espn.go.com/sportsnation/polls


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> http://espn.go.com/sportsnation/polls


And over half of the voters voted for pbo.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL....he may be right Mike 

Not much n them polls, how could anyone not think that? That's all the damn talking meat heads were talking about.....

Lets say the guy (Lockett, Albany Ga) running the slant was wide open because the big guys were in and they were geared up for a run off tackle.......wonder what Collinsworth and company would have been saying about Pete Carroll and his pass, I can hear it now "what a gutsy call on 2nd down curt, NE had sent the big guys in to sell out for the run by marshaun lynch and wham they hit you with a slant pass.......I tell ya Curt that Pete Carroll just has a way of taking the what the other team gives him and making em pay"

I was right on the bandwagon of Seattle winning the Green Bay game although I thought Green Bay coulda won it with a definitive last drive, at that point I think they gave the game back to Seattle to win it......I don't see the same scenario here, NE out played them and they got theirselves in a position to win it, they were trying to stick the dagger in but a little guy that did his homework jumped the route and made the better play........did I mention I was pullin for Seattle  and lost 20 skins, damn it.
Bad thing was I lost it to my son and he gave me the choice, take NE and 0 pts or Seattle and 2, 50/50 chance and I lost, that's why I don't bet much.....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What if?

Could be a million of . Easy to beat up coaches for calling pass.

What if Lynch was stopped 3x in a row?

Lots of what ifs. Games aren't won in the final minute. They are won in the whole 60. JMHO. At least most.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> LOL....he may be right Mike
> Not much n them polls, how could anyone not think that? That's all the damn talking meat heads were talking about.....
> Lets say the guy (Lockett, Albany Ga) running the slant was wide open because the big guys were in and they were geared up for a run off tackle.......wonder what Collinsworth and company would have been saying about Pete Carroll and his pass, I can hear it now "what a gutsy call on 2nd down curt, NE had sent the big guys in to sell out for the run by marshaun lynch and wham they hit you with a slant pass.......I tell ya Curt that Pete Carroll just has a way of taking the what the other team gives him and making em pay"
> I was right on the bandwagon of Seattle winning the Green Bay game although I thought Green Bay coulda won it with a definitive last drive, at that point I think they gave the game back to Seattle to win it......I don't see the same scenario here, NE out played them and they got theirselves in a position to win it, they were trying to stick the dagger in but a little guy that did his homework jumped the route and made the better play........did I mention I was pullin for Seattle  and lost 20 skins, damn it.
> Bad thing was I lost it to my son and he gave me the choice, take NE and 0 pts or Seattle and 2, 50/50 chance and I lost, that's why I don't bet much.....


Give your son credit.
It was a PICK 'EM on the spread. 
Carrol got what he deserved.....he's a 9-11 truther and he thinks he's smarter than the room. Even though he had Lynch, he HAD to pass the ball. He wanted to show the world they could win it even without lynch.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Actually, Carroll and Lynch deserve each other. I detest Carroll.....he baled on USC when he knew the NCAA had caught up with him....he thinks he is a playboy....was shacking with a USC co-ed when he was coach of USC....I cannot think of a more deserving person for a dagger to the football heart than PC.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree, He's in the same league as kiffen in my book.....only kiffen didn't earn his place, he did it the old fashioned way, he inherited it.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> Actually, Carroll and Lynch deserve each other. I detest Carroll.....he baled on USC when he knew the NCAA had caught up with him....he thinks he is a playboy....was shacking with a USC co-ed when he was coach of USC....I cannot think of a more deserving person for a dagger to the football heart than PC.
> 
> Regards, Mike


When Lynch wouldn't answer the press' questions and was just being a stupid retard in general, I knew there was some bad carma coming his way.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I agree, He's in the same league as kiffen in my book.....only kiffen didn't earn his place, he did it the old fashioned way, he inherited it.....


I was thinking the same thing, comparing the two.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I hear that was only the 3rd Super Bowl out of the 49 Super Bowls where the team with the lower ranked defense won the game. 
That's a pretty amazing statistic- 46 of 49 Super Bowls won by team with better ranked defense.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That is a great stat....and it took a bizarre play call for it to happen this time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> That is a great stat....and it took a bizarre play call for it to happen this time.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Damnit Mike there ya go again......"it took a bizarre play call and, ironically, an outstanding defensive play for it to happen" See defense still wins championships.....

The rook deserves the kudos


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

There were 2 bizarre plays that kept the game close.

The tipped, on my back, bouncing off each leg and a hand reception that got the Seahawks close.

Then the pass play/interception.

My take on the defensive rankings is the NFC vs the AFC. Also the defensive approach to the games. NE will make major adjustments for an opponent. Seattle is the Doom, in your face intimidating type hype defense that feels only minor adjustments are necesary.

One disappointment in my mind is that the two coaches known for grey area ethics got to the big dance. I suppose it is true that if you are not breaking rules from time to time then you are not trying to win.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

My perspective is one of the best superbowls of all time. No team has ever come back from a 10 deficit that late in the game. I can think of all the Bills blow out games from when I was a kid just starting to watch football. Have to keep pinching myself to try and remember this is an amazing time to be a Pats fan. And not forget the years of Zolack and Bledsoe when cheering for a first down was an accomplishment. Really I think keeping a team this competitive for this long is what's really special. They could have killed the salary cap and stacked the team and been for a couple years like the Broncos.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree. Right now you live in "Title Town".
All your teams are strong. Enjoy it while it lasts. 
I'm a Philadelphia teams fan. 
Never experienced the excitement you have. 
Aside from Phillies in 2008, we haven't won a championship since Sixers in 1983!!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Damnit Mike there ya go again......"it took a bizarre play call and, ironically, an outstanding defensive play for it to happen" See defense still wins championships.....
> 
> The rook deserves the kudos


 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Dill said:


> Really I think keeping a team this competitive for this long is what's really special.


Very true, great accomplishment. This day and age the trend is buying the big money player to be the savior. The Patriots have developed players. Not a lot of 5 star draft picks coming out of college for them, no big name trades. Because they have become this successful, the incoming players buy into the system.

I can think of one undrafted free agent that is a very happy young man that they saw something in him and took a chance.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Saw this today.

The 15 worst decisions in the history of sport....

http://worthly.com/sports/15-worst-decisions-history-sports/?utm_source=outbrain-1&utm_medium=outbrain&utm_term=worthly&utm_campaign=worstdecisionsports

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Saw this today.
> 
> The 15 worst decisions in the history of sport....
> 
> ...


Let it go mike...just let it go....all armchair quarterbacking, the rook from south Alabama stole the day/ball. He didn't seem too surprised by it...lol


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Let it go mike...just let it go....all armchair quarterbacking, the rook from south Alabama stole the day/ball. He didn't seem too surprised by it...lol


It wasn't me who wrote the article....just forwarding what I read....but it clearly has merit. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Speaking of the article......what kinda source is that? them Russian babes looked like they were from Georgia......but USA, heck I thought I went to school with one of em....


----------

